
Quay.io goes down for second time this month - afhammad
https://status.quay.io/incidents/qdn3wz80kzww
======
gioazzi
I've been investigating alternatives, and apart from the obvious mirroring
images to my {Elastic,Google Cloud,Azure} Container Registry... I found this:
[https://github.com/miguelmota/ipdr](https://github.com/miguelmota/ipdr)
Adding an encryption layer would probably be needed for private images, but
overall the idea of using IPFS for container images sounds like a great fit!

~~~
lyjackal
Excellent point. I was rushing around this morning copying docker images to
docker hub from nodes that still had the images around. Seems like they could
be just be serving the images to other nodes

------
srmatto
Has anyone seen or heard about a post-mortem for the last outage just over a
week ago?

------
afhammad
previous outage
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23239517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23239517)

